# More on avatars...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Due to overwhelming response, we have decided to table the following offer: whomever currrently (as of 8/30/02) has at least 1,000 posts here at The 'Fest, and who would like to have a unique and personalized avatar, now is your chance. Please submit your most creative work directly to this thread. Ideally, they should be in .GIF format (non-animated), and small enough so as to **not** mess up the alignment of the page...


This is not an "open-ended" opportunity;
this offer expires is (7) days!

**excludes tax, title & doc. fees


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Due to overwhelming response, we have decided to table the following offer: whomever currrently (as of 8/30/02) has at least 1,000 posts here at The 'Fest, and who would like to have a unique and personalized avatar, now is your chance. Please submit your most creative work directly to this thread. Ideally, they should be in .GIF format (non-animated), and small enough so as to **not** mess up the alignment of the page...
> 
> This is not an "open-ended" opportunity;
> offer expires is (7) days!
> ...


You better get that count up then Jon


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Due to overwhelming response, we have decided to table the following offer: whomever currrently (as of 8/30/02) has at least 1,000 posts here at The 'Fest, and who would like to have a unique and personalized avatar, now is your chance. Please submit your most creative work directly to this thread. Ideally, they should be in .GIF format (non-animated), and small enough so as to **not** mess up the alignment of the page...
> 
> This is not an "open-ended" opportunity;
> this offer expires is (7) days!
> ...


Well, Jon, if you're going to force me. :thumbup:

Olds is done, now back to the bimmers.

Get ready for a bunch of lame posting


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: More on avatars...*



[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> You better get that count up then Jon
> 
> *


me too, not that I ever counted, until now.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Jon, what if we're reeaaallly reeeaaalllly close to 1,000 posts? I'm leaving in an hour for the weekend, otherwise I could probably get my post count up a to this benchmark. I only need about 30 or more . . .:banghead:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: More on avatars...*



johnlew said:


> * Get ready for a bunch of lame posting  *


Hey! I resemble that comment!

Good thing there's plenty of Python material left in the old grabbag.

Do you know how you can tell if somebody's a witch?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

put me down for this for now


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

would you settle for 195 posts in Canadian currency?


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

ChrisTO said:


> *would you settle for 195 posts in Canadian currency? *


oops..better make that 196.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *
> 
> oops..better make that 196. *


199, really!

Keep posting, Chris, then I can keep correcting you! 

205 for me to go!


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

this is going to be a long friday afternoon for me...


IndyMike said:


> *
> 199, really!
> 
> Keep posting, Chris, then I can keep correcting you!
> ...


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

oh..and only 800 posts left for me to go. i better come up with string of topics fast.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Darn, I got enough posts but I'm not that creative to come up with something...


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: More on avatars...*



IndyMike said:


> *
> Hey! I resemble that comment!
> 
> Good thing there's plenty of Python material left in the old grabbag.
> ...


A witch? I think we need a duck and some wood.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Not creative, but I will remove my footer picture.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Darn, I got enough posts but I'm not that creative to come up with something... *


Shrink your sig.

Or, how 'bout close up of something really unique to your new/old M3?


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

how about a close up of the ///M3 logo. nice/simple.



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Shrink your sig.
> 
> Or, how 'bout close up of something really unique to your new/old M3? *


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Hmm...looks like I'll need to kick into overdrive for the next few days if I'm gonna make the cutoff..!

EDIT: If I make it, here it is!


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Shrink your sig.
> 
> Or, how 'bout close up of something really unique to your new/old M3? *


close up of the m3 stipes on the corner of your seat.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Chris330ci said:


> *Hmm...looks like I'll need to kick into overdrive for the next few days if I'm gonna make the cutoff..! *


jon said:



> whomever currrently (as of 8/30/02)


Including the uncounted off-topic posts, adding [email protected] and clyde325xit, I have over 1100, but that ain't gonna cut it either


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *As a member of the 'former' multi-slacker gang, don't want to miss the chance
> 
> here ya go
> 
> Alex 'Stealth' Baumann *


Nice Alex by why not a pic of your Individual Alpina:dunno:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Thank You!


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Here you go...


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Please, please, please... :angel: What might one need to do to grease the wheels with the admins? Jon? Need some webspace? Another email account?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

So who else is close that could make it tonight if they *really* try?

-Eugie
-who else?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Can I go with this for now?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

EugieBaange said:


> *Me? Nah! I've leaving for a gig in an hour. My night's shot
> And I can't make it before then, I don't type fast enough. :\
> 
> No, the only way I'd make it would be for Jon to give credit for time served on the OT board :angel: That'd make a 1000 easily.
> ...


I wish OT and the Flame counted.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Chris330ci said:


> *
> 
> I wish OT and the Flame counted.  *


some ot and flame posts are miscategorized. Like HTS tease about the E36 this A.M.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Chris deserves an A for his effort dont ya think???


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

No, make that an A+


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

No but seriously...i think he does...

:angel: :angel:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Chris330ci said:


> *Technically, I've got 6 hours to go by EST, 9 by PST...  Only about 200 more to go...it's gonna be tough. :banghead:
> 
> *


If you re-read Jon's post, he said 7 days......give your poor fingers and keyboard a rest :banghead:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> If you re-read Jon's post, he said 7 days......give your poor fingers and keyboard a rest :banghead:  *


Sorry, he said



> whomever currrently (as of 8/30/02) has at least 1,000 posts here at The 'Fest


You have 7 days to submit your avatar.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Hey thanks Jon. You're the best. I'll be telling all my California people to find you at Cutter! :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I'm not sure why, when I changed my avatar to a gif format, I lost my orange corners. Oh well, cheap way to show clears.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Sorry, he said
> 
> You have 7 days to submit your avatar. *


My bad....sorry about that


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> My bad....sorry about that *


I read it wrong the first time too and posted a bad post to ACK which I have deleted. :angel:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> My bad....sorry about that *


In fact, he was so emphatic about it that he used three r's in currently 



> whomever currrently (as of 8/30/02) has at least 1,000 posts here at The 'Fest


Sorry Jon, it was funny.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Did anybody happen to notice this in their avatar menu?



> *Avatars are small graphical images that you may choose in your profile. They are displayed below your username on all posts that you make. You can select the image that best describes yourself from your profile options.
> 
> Here's the list of currently available avatars:
> 
> ...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Look what my new best friend did for me! What do you guys think? I like it. Thanks to Jana!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Look what my new best friend did for me! What do you guys think? I like it. Thanks to Jana! *


I like it. If possible I'd try to make the angle of the stripes and your logo the same as the trunk seam.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Look what my new best friend did for me! What do you guys think? I like it. Thanks to Jana! *


Looks cool! I'm getting closer... :angel:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *Did anybody happen to notice this in their avatar menu?
> 
> *


Chris has alot of work to do!


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *Look what my new best friend did for me! What do you guys think? I like it. Thanks to Jana! *


that looks real nice:thumbup:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> that looks real nice:thumbup: *


Come on Doug, lets go for it..! Only 149 more for me, 169 for you.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Chris330ci said:


> *
> 
> Come on Doug, lets go for it..! Only 149 more for me, 169 for you. *


I can be your coach and motivate you guys , cause theres absolutely *NO* chance in hell im not doing it...


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Chris330ci said:


> *
> 
> Come on Doug, lets go for it..! Only 149 more for me, 169 for you. *


yeah,but, what about the time thing... it's 9:39 here in NJ but the board time is 11:39 :thumbdwn: were almost outta time


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> yeah,but, what about the time thing... it's 9:39 here in NJ but the board time is 11:39 :thumbdwn: were almost outta time *


Jon *could* be talking PST :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> yeah,but, what about the time thing... it's 9:39 here in NJ but the board time is 11:39 :thumbdwn: were almost outta time *


You guys are shameless

Keep up the good work:bigpimp: :thumbup:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> You guys are shameless
> 
> Keep up the good work:bigpimp: :thumbup: *


I'm going for it! I just finished loading up the car, still gotta take out the trash, and then I'm on the home stretch!


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Jon *could* be talking PST :dunno: *


I'm thinking it's PST...


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> yeah,but, what about the time thing... it's 9:39 here in NJ but the board time is 11:39 :thumbdwn: were almost outta time *


Don't tell me your giving up ..?! Onward! Upward!


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

my fingers are getting tired :bawling:  :banghead:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon,

You've created some monsters :bigpimp: 

(hmmmmm. 980-something messages to go... think I can make it :yikes: )


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *my fingers are getting tired :bawling:  :banghead: *


Take a break and come back...worked for me. I guess I will take out the trash before it gets too late... :eeps:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Take a break - you've got time...

Verizon time is 7:02 and 10 seconds...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Take a break - you've got time...
> 
> Verizon time is 7:02 and 10 seconds...
> 
> *


:lmao:

Jon, YOU are cruel.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Hey PM325xiT. Took a little stab at an avatar for you. Tell me to MYOB if need be.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

OHH NOO there's smoke coming out of my cable modem.... :yikes: 

better boot up the laptop..yeah, thats an idea, i can try to post from 2 computers...


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Take a break - you've got time...
> 
> Verizon time is 7:02 and 10 seconds...
> 
> *


 and 10 seconds..! Realistically, I've got about 2 hours since I need to get to sleep by 12:00pm EST at the latest if I need to be at the track by 7:00am.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*He's got you fixed up . . .*

Looks like Jon's on the job today!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

thanks jon--I'm working on a good one


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Jon,

I just got back from my trip to Toronto for the auto show. Can I get the avatar below?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Jon,
> 
> I just got back from my trip to Toronto for the auto show. Can I get the avatar below? *


Looks good Ack. How did the show go? Might want to answer on a new thread.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Jon,
> 
> I just got back from my trip to Toronto for the auto show. Can I get the avatar below? *


Ack, you may want to consider an edge fade and more subtle name. Or you may want to tell me to MYOB!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Ack, you may want to consider an edge fade and more subtle name. Or you may want to tell me to MYOB! *


I do like that. Thanks John! :thumbup:

I'll start a new thread explaining the show, lots of good news!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> 
> I do like that. Thanks John! :thumbup:
> 
> I'll start a new thread explaining the show, lots of good news! *


John is quick becoming the avatar king


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> John is quick becoming the avatar king  *


Not that there's anything wrong with that. :angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that. :angel: *


Johnlew the :bigpimp: of avatars :thumbup:

No offense on the switch over John, just showing a little wagon unification Could you PM the larger version of the avatar you made for me:dunno: Thinking of working it into another signature and trying that roational stuff the Plaz and Clyde do


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Johnlew the :bigpimp: of avatars :thumbup:
> 
> No offense on the switch over John, just showing a little wagon unification Could you PM the larger version of the avatar you made for me:dunno: Thinking of working it into another signature and trying that roational stuff the Plaz and Clyde do *


All I did was add text to the picture of your wheel in whatever post that was, add some text, italicize it and then shrink it. I don't have it here anymore, but will do one up if you need help. Like your new one.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> All I did was add text to the picture of your wheel in whatever post that was, add some text, italicize it and then shrink it. I don't have it here anymore, but will do one up if you need help. Like your new one. *


Wll do John. Clyde did a great job on our new ones:thumbup:

Thanks for the offer to help. It'll do me good to practice


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Wll do John. Clyde did a great job on our new ones:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the offer to help. It'll do me good to practice *


If you point me to the original pic of the wheel, I can do it up pretty quickly. Just don't remember what thread the wheel pic was in.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> If you point me to the original pic of the wheel, I can do it up pretty quickly. Just don't remember what thread the wheel pic was in. *


No problem, I have all the pics here somewhere

If I stumble I'll ask for you to help me up


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

was that only for last month  what if someone wants one later?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *was that only for last month  what if someone wants one later? *


Today (9/11) is a special day.

If you want one (and have over 1,000 posts here),
you can have one.

Attach your avatar to this specific thread.

Important point; make sure that the size parameters
are in-line, and that it's the one that you _really_ 
want.

No changes - it's a one-shot deal!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Today (9/11) is a special day.
> 
> ...


ok cool..how about this


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Today (9/11) is a special day.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon :thumbup:


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon,

Can I have the attached avatar? I know I didn't meet the minimum, but I have been here since the beginning and will name my first-born Shafer.

Thanks (in advance)


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Spiderm0n said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Can I have the attached avatar? I know I didn't meet the minimum, but I have been here since the beginning and will name my first-born Shafer.
> 
> Thanks (in advance)  *


 You appear to be either humping the floor, or practicing your climbing techniques on the floor spider :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dredmo said:


> * You appear to be either humping the floor, or practicing your climbing techniques on the floor spider :thumbup: *


Needs to turn it upside down? Hey Dredmo, I wanted to send a PM, but the box was full. Could you send me an e-mail? (got something for you)


----------

